
Show HN: "AMD processors sold per year -intel” = snack food - diydsp
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ei=uBjbXK7rJ-2Igge2_rDQDA&q=amd+processors+sold+per+year+-intel
======
diydsp
Take a look at the 2nd result and all below.

Try removing any of the words in the search query and it performs as you would
expect.

------
TheAsprngHacker
Google seems to assume that AMD means "and." If you put AMD in quotes, the
results relate to AMD, at least for me.

